# VERY Yellow Thorn Wood



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

These are photos of pieces of the neighbor’s thorn bush, as it was being cut and thrown into their trailer for a trip to the dump. The last time I saw this vivid a yellow was after applying a liberal dose of dye to a project.

The wood seems to have the appearance of density equal to sycamore, and someone the same grain. I did notice a bit of yellow on my hands after handling it for a quick test on the lathe.

The most I’ll get out of it will be some wine stoppers. I don’t know if the yellow will hang on or disappear, like purple heart. We’ll see.

The pieces are small enough I’ll just turn them, let them dry, then fill the cracks with epoxy.

A quick search suggests it’s Barberry/Berberis thunbergii. As one fellow said, the wood is so yellow, it looks fake.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Exceptionally yellow I would say. Is that all you were able to salvage?

Herb


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

These happened to be what he had set aside to show me. There won't be much, but he did say he'd give me a yell when the two root balls are pulled up.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is very vivid yellow. Some of those pieces should have some interesting grain. Too bad there isn't some longer pieces, that would be valuable for marquetry and home made banding.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Pretty but may fade with light exposure.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Another fellow indicated they used this for marquetry and that it held its color fairly well. I suspect much of that depends on how much abuse you allow it to suffer from the sunlight.




Garyk said:


> Pretty but may fade with light exposure.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

if it comes off on your hands, you would need to seal it completely before using for wine stoppers. Unless you like yellow spotted red wine that is.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Wear a dust mask, Kelly... that stuff _looks_ toxic.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing.

A quick check suggests it might be valuable as an herb, however.



TenGees said:


> Wear a dust mask, Kelly... that stuff _looks_ toxic.


----------



## oldsmaj (Oct 29, 2009)

I think there is a good chance you have some Osage Orange there.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ed may have scored a bullseye!
Osage Orange | The Wood Database - Lumber Identification (Hardwoods)


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Keep in mind, the cork [silicone or whatever] goes down in the bottle, not the wood portion, which would, normally, be sealed anyway.



sunnybob said:


> if it comes off on your hands, you would need to seal it completely before using for wine stoppers. Unless you like yellow spotted red wine that is.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

oldsmaj said:


> I think there is a good chance you have some Osage Orange there.


I think your right Ed. I think it's also called hedge apple, bodock, and I think maybe iron wood. I know it's really really hard and will lay on the ground dead for ever it seems.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Does the osage orange have berries and thorns?



oldsmaj said:


> I think there is a good chance you have some Osage Orange there.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dejure said:


> Does the Osage orange have berries and thorns?



bears fruit called hedge apples..
thorns of sorts when it is a bush...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Not to be confused with 'road apples'...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

or horse cherries..


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Dejure said:


> Does the osage orange have berries and thorns?


This might help answer some questions.

https://www.google.com/search?q=bod...=-IQ0V8riNMfWjwTFnJLADw#imgrc=oqLecf_K5xxlBM:


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Based on the leads to other web sits, the osage isn't even close. These bushes have little red berries and the thorns are about a half inch long.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dejure said:


> Based on the leads to other web sits, the osage isn't even close. These bushes have little red berries and the thorns are about a half inch long.


make it a Japanese barberry then...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You don't wanna open _that_ door (Berberis var.)!
https://www.botanikfoto.com/en/categories/images-photos-barberies.php


----------



## Loonboy (Sep 2, 2016)

It is like that it had been painted by the paint of the boys...


----------

